# Portland, OR Trainer



## ema819 (May 16, 2016)

Recently relocated to Portland, OR from the east coast without horses. I have been an assistant trainer at a competitive eventing barn, have started many young horses and off the track prospects, have worked extensively with a natural horsemanship trainer, and have twenty years riding experience. 

I am looking to take on a few clients to train the horse and/or rider and am willing to travel up to an hour from my home in Portland, OR. I look forward to meeting you and your partner!


----------

